

NYPD wants to jam all cell phones during the next terrorist attack - vaksel
http://blog.wired.com/defense/2009/01/nypd-eyes-disru.html

======
viggity
I don't think it is the worst idea in the world, but why not instead make it
easier for law abiding citizens to carry concealed firearms? Bad people are
going to do bad things, why not make it easy for the good guys to arm and
defend themselves?

